# 22T S/A cog info please



## Eatontkd (Feb 22, 2019)

I want to go from the current 18T cog to something larger to lower gears. My LBS couldn't help me. Any ideas where to purchase?


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 22, 2019)

They are on ebay for around 5 bucks


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 25, 2019)

I buy online too, either from Amazon or eBay. In the 22 tooth size, you have a couple of choices - a 3/32 width (Shimano, for example) and a 1/8 width (Sturmey Archer). You get a little more durability in the 1/8, but the 3/32 is a little lighter. I prefer the 1/8 width, given the choice. If I recall, 1953 should be a three-spline mounting system rather than a threaded cog so it should be a standard removal/re-fit. Make sure the spoke holes on the hub shell are reasonably clean and not badly deformed or cracked. The alloys sometimes do that, but usually they're OK on the AW model hubs.


----------



## sam (Feb 25, 2019)

Every thing Sir Mikes said---- but it appears there is a lock ring on this hub. So any standard thread fixed gear cog should work


----------



## Eatontkd (Feb 26, 2019)

SirMike1983 said:


> I buy online too, either from Amazon or eBay. In the 22 tooth size, you have a couple of choices...



Thanks so much, I'm very new to this 3 speed hub thing! One last question and I'll leave you all alone; flat, or dished?


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 26, 2019)

Will a Shimano fit a S/A with the coaster brake,from the 70's? Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 26, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Will a Shimano fit a S/A with the coaster brake,from the 70's? Thanks.




Not from what I've seen. Center cut out is slightly different diameter. Hardened steel is not easy to file to fit.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 26, 2019)

I see that 24 teeth sprockets are also available over here  if you want to go even lower.
Just how low is it possible to go?


----------



## wrongway (Feb 26, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> I see that 24 teeth sprockets are also available over here  if you want to go even lower.
> Just how low is it possible to go?



2:1 is your limit, I'd say. I have a 23 on my '63 Raleigh Sports wit the original 48 in the front and it's pretty perfect. On another bike I have 46x20 and I really like it.


----------



## blackhawknj (Feb 26, 2019)

I use a Sram 24t on my DL-1, gives me a top gear of 73 and the other two for hill climbing.


----------



## blackhawknj (Feb 27, 2019)

Bikesmithdesign.com lists larger 3-speed cogs.


----------



## blackhawknj (Feb 27, 2019)

Bikesmithdesign.com lists larger 3-speed cogs


----------



## usarnie1 (Feb 27, 2019)

I purched mine from Niagra Cycles!  If the dated stamp on your hub does not matter, I can trade you one of my hubs with a 22 tooth cog on it, for an even trade!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 28, 2019)

Heres the one I was thinking about getting,I think my hub is an S3C,Its from '78 The seller is of no help in determining what fits.........https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e110...w.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302834323901&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 28, 2019)

wrongway said:


> 2:1 is your limit, I'd say. I have a 23 on my '63 Raleigh Sports wit the original 48 in the front and it's pretty perfect. On another bike I have 46x20 and I really like it.




Sturmey Archer's advice was not to go past 2:1, the claim being it caused accelerated wear on the internal transmission parts. I've never personally been able to verify whether that actually happens. I've gone as large as 24 teeth in back (2:1 with the 48 in front), but found the gearing too low to be useful. The 24 will indeed help you on the taller hills and with the extra weight of the full-equipped roadster though if you're in an area that has serious hills. I like them just a little higher - 48F/22R; 46F/22R; 44F/21R etc.


----------



## blackhawknj (Feb 28, 2019)

I may have a couple in my box-don't use them myself.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 26, 2019)

Shimano coaster brake sprockets are interchangeable with  S/A 3 speed and 2 speed sprockets.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice shape AW 3-spd sturmey.    Looks just like a1954 I just sold.   All (Edit--MOST) of these 3-tab sprockets will work on your hub.  It has a snap ring holding the sprocket on, and not threads.  Most of these cogs are dished, so along with the two cog spacers, there is room to adjust your chain line a bit when the bike is put together.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 26, 2019)

The Bendix 3 tab sprockets wont work on a S/A hub


----------

